# Outside shower fitting



## meddyliol (Aug 2, 2007)

My Rapido 986M has an outside shower connection. The problem is, what type of fitting is it? and where do I get it from? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Brian 8)


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian, 
I guess you got you Rapido secondhand, as when you buy new the shower attachment and a spare fitting come with it.
The fitting is a plug in type with a small pin protruding from one side to align it. The only place I have seen one like it is in a French MH accessory shop.
I guess if you gave a phone call to Paul or Martin at Wokingham Motorhomes they may be able to help.
I could post a photo of the fitting if that would help.
Colin


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Shower*

Hello.

Cak Tanks

TM


----------



## meddyliol (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks Camoyboy, yes the van was secondhand. A photo would be very useful.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

meddyliol said:


> My Rapido 986M has an outside shower connection. The problem is, what type of fitting is it? and where do I get it from? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brian 8)


Hi Brian

If you give Paul at Caravannes Rapido a call on 01189-791025, he should be able to assist

Peter


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian,
Sorry for the delay, here is a photo of the fitting on the end of the shower attachment. The loose one supplied has a firtree on the other end to push into a 10mm hose.


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

I had to laugh when I read this thread.... I'm searching the forum as about to take the plunge and upgrade my 21 year old Talbot Sportsman to a Fiat Rapido 775... well, we've found one we like anyway, and spotted the 'external shower attachment'.

What the heck would you do with it? Do people really shower outside? If so why? 

Come on - what am I missing? :? :? :?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Muddy dogs, muddy boots, sand off feet. Summer shower after sea swimming. Filling up watering can if can't be bothered walking to a tap!

Greenie


----------

